# Snow Stacking available in West Michigan - Video



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We have 2 JD 544j loaders and a skid steer available for any stacking or clean up in West Michigan.

The loaders also have 16' boxes on them if anyone gets in a pinch in a big heavy storm.

Salting is also available if needed.

You can see a video I shot this morning of the 2 loaders stacking at a mall we plow below.

Our contact info is in my signature below.

Thanks

VIDEO:


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

just bumping since we had 12+ yesterday and supposed to get 6-12 tonight.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

sk187;684626 said:


> just bumping since we had 12+ yesterday and supposed to get 6-12 tonight.


damn looks nice! i hope jersey sees the heavy stuff this year finally too! good luck guys


----------

